# is 5 miles too far?



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

branston is a 16 week rottie x mastiff he weighs 15.2kg.
is 5 miles too far to walk him? i usually do this walk with a friend a couple of times a week to keep fit. its a lovely walk, country lanes and round the woodland. i have never taken branston as he was obviously too young but now that he is nearly 4 mths i wondered if it would be ok?
thanks


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I would not walk a puppy that far when he is so young


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Walks for your dog should be about 15 Minutes for every month of age, at least thats what I've been told.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

ok thanks i'll leave it for a while and keep on with the 2 20 minute walks a day 
although, if it is 15 mins for each month of their life then should it be an hour altogether or 2 walks of an hour each time?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I do not do any forced exercise with puppies. I agree that is way too far for a baby puppy the age of yours.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You have a larger dog with bones that are still growing, so I think a 1 - 2 mile walk may be a little more than his comfort zone. Also, the guidelines have changed in the last few years, so I suggest that you call your Vet for specific guidelines. They should be able to provide guidance over the phone.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Interesting topic, I just had someone quit (they never came back at least) to one of my Puppy OB classes and I expect it is because I told them that jogging 2 1/2 miles a day with a 4 1/2 month old puppy was not recommended and why it wasn't recommended (which is what they were doing). I also advised them that they should check with their vet and other sources if they didn't believe me.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I think that recommendation is 'comparatively' new, because I recommended jogging a few weeks back, and everyone on the Forum beat me about the head and shoulders... So, I had to go back and check my Vet, etc. ... Who of course, verified... But, a friend even said that he was supposed to be fairly careful with his Irish Wolfhound until the dog was 18 months.... I was shocked, and I don't think that the word has gotten out.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you 

i just wondered as it is a nice walk but i do understand that he is a large breed so i need to be careful.
branston himself would probably walk for miles if allowed but his joints probably wouldnt!


i will stick with the 2 small walks a day. we are both getting used the easy walker at the moment too!


----------

